

Hublot magic gold - jaimebuelta
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/03/08/hublot-magic-gold

======
lazylizard
u could even price a licensed seiko at 10k, without fancy
metallurgy...[http://www.calibre11.com/calibre-1887-update/](http://www.calibre11.com/calibre-1887-update/)

------
lazylizard
there's no need to go bullshitting about advanced metallurgy..just go ahead
and price it at whatever...[http://www.patek.com/](http://www.patek.com/)

